# Florida Boat Storage



## Telesailor (Aug 6, 2009)

I would appreciate some advice and help.

I live in Colorado, and am looking for the best place to store a 35 ft. boat in Florida. I would assume it would be on-the-hard, 4 to 6 months a year (hurricane season). Ideally, boat storage would need to be near an airport and relatively close to south Florida as the jumping off point to cruise the Bahamas.

As an example, are there good boat yards up the St. John River (Jacksonville area) that would get the boat relatively away from the coast during the hurricane season.

Comments on location ideas, estimated costs and any pitfalls would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

You might check out the Indiantown Marina, which is very protected and seems to cater to folks like you. It's on the Okeechobee waterway, not too far from Stuart, FL. Nearest airport is probably West Palm Beach. Indiantown itself was a rather pleasant place when we stopped there about 15 years ago.


----------



## r.furborough (May 28, 2006)

I'd second Indiantown Marina - Visit there often, great people.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Cove Springs has one of the best rates in Florida for long term storage. It is on the St. John's River , south of Jax. You can contact me if you need to get their info, Scott . www.seaworthysolutions.net I am not connected with the yards there , but many of my clients have kept boats there.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Another vote for Indiantown. As it is in the middle of Florida it is less likely to have big winds even if the hurricane is a direct hit. 

OK with DIY allows short term liveaboard and good social center.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Northern Florida is a good idea, if you are looking to minimize the hurricane threat. I've not researched it, but have been told that Georgia almost never takes a direct hit and Jax is as close as you can get. I'm not sure how that jives with your ideal of being in southern FL though.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Indiantown Marina has become a very nice place in the last several years. Many people do exactly what you want to do there and have been doing it for years.They keep coming back and the place continues to improve.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Check out Indiantown Marina at Indiantown Marina

Gary


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Check out Riverside Marina in Ft. Pierce, where we are, currently. MANY Canucks use this for the 6 months they have to be back home to keep their socialized meds...

L8R

Skip


----------



## SonofaGunofaSailor (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick question.

How is the sailing in Lake Okeechobee?


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

About like sailing in a toilet bowl of diarrhea IMO very shallow so when the wind blows it's very choppy and muddy


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Boatsmith said:


> About like sailing in a toilet bowl of diarrhea.....


The EPA is going to have a serious problem with that.....


----------



## tb4244 (Sep 3, 2010)

Google Green Cove Springs Marina for some info and a satellite view. The area gets a hurricane every 40 years- 1964 and 2004- and the marina has all of the qualities you describe. I only moored there briefly, simply because of my personal preferences, but I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

It's been a few years, but we sailed from Clewiston to Port Mayaca. It's a pretty big lake and we did fine close hauled. 

I recall the water is shallow in places and the water level is dependent on rainfall, so you might want to check for local knowledge on the water level. That goes for the waterway, as well. 

Back then the fixed height clearance at the Indiantown RR bridge was a concern. I remember it was 49' and our mast height was supposed to be 46', not counting the stuff on top. We didn't have a problem, but the Indiantown marina had a tilt and tow service for those boats whose mast isn't quite short enough to pass.


----------

